# My Girlfriend's room



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

long story short, she saw stuff like in Iraq. Long flowing fabrics billowing from the ceiling down the entire wall. Other than the doors the walls are completed covered in an overly billowey amount of fabric looking for the bit of Nirvana that can only be had by remiscing through times of extrme danger, no doubt. Anyway. It is our hobby/my recording room. It just stuck me that this would be come the DIYHA room. 

I have a firewire I/O mod for recording. It has 4 in and 6 out. What programs will let me turn that into a nice crossover system? I also have an old scool 6 channel power amplifier (weighs 80lbs, copper chassis gold connections, it would make a nice active set-up and it looks like I'm have the way there. Just need to pick the right drivers and start building.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll bet the room actually sounds pretty good with all the textiles!


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

working on it, I don't anything but an external firebox

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...bit96kHz-FireWire-Recording-System?sku=184133

as well as one of these for power. so I have 6 outs and 6 ins with no idea how to use it.
http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?intamult&1222288008


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

... so, you need a mic. then RTA the room and see what happens 

Why not use some of Zaph's designs as monitors?

Bret


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... so, you need a mic. then RTA the room and see what happens
> 
> Why not use some of Zaph's designs as monitors?
> 
> Bret


I have a full recording set-up, not only with low latency mike but tube preamps and balanced sinal paths. I was curious, however, if I could create a tri-ampable passive crossover that would allow me to upgrade/change caps on a driver to driver basis. with 6 out and 6 in, mixeable to phones for recording, I could have pretty decent control, with the right program (if there is such a thing) compatible with this firebox, perhaps t/a, eq, and level could be done on a channel by channel basis. This will not only be fun, but will help me self-train myself in tuning techniques.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... so, you need a mic. then RTA the room and see what happens
> 
> Why not use some of Zaph's designs as monitors?
> 
> Bret


When you RTA a recording room you should see... um.. nothing.. thems the best ones


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

OP... PC or Mac? Also Durwood is a good resource for this knowledge  Or many other Car PC guys really.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

OK. try the "crossvolver".. http://www.ohl.to/about-audio/audio-softwares/crossvolver/

we were discussing it elsewhere here, I have it but haven't got it to work correctly for me yet, mainly because my 6-channel hardware was still on my desk in the office....

Bret


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> OK. try the "crossvolver".. http://www.ohl.to/about-audio/audio-softwares/crossvolver/
> 
> we were discussing it elsewhere here, I have it but haven't got it to work correctly for me yet, mainly because my 6-channel hardware was still on my desk in the office....
> 
> Bret


an obvious weakness to 6 channel thingies.

Thanks Chad. I guess I hadn't considered RTA'ing the studio for recording, just for audio purposes. I know it is obvious that you're monitors should be completely flat but I haven't recorded in a while and have learned quite a bit since then.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

aworldcollision said:


> an obvious weakness to 6 channel thingies.
> 
> Thanks Chad. I guess I hadn't considered RTA'ing the studio for recording, just for audio purposes. I know it is obvious that you're monitors should be completely flat but I haven't recorded in a while and have learned quite a bit since then.


I was referring to the fact that the room should be damn quiet. From tehre the sky is the limit for design, some prefer uber dead, some prefer live wall/dead wall, it's a matter of preferance.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

crossvolver looks pretty handy...like I'll eventually be forced to learn this stuff one way or another. At least I can learn it on the couch rather than in traffic

It is a very quiet room in the middle of a semi-rural area. well insulated and, now, padded with tapestries and other hippy things.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

aworldcollision said:


> It is a very quiet room in the middle of a semi-rural area. well insulated and, now, padded with tapestries and other hippy things.


Kickass, lavalamps and Candles should set it free


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

This one looks interesting. I've not played with it because the promised version for well-designed computers isn't out yet, so no first-hand experience.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> This one looks interesting. I've not played with it because the promised version for well-designed computers isn't out yet, so no first-hand experience.


http://www.cycling74.com/

We are currently playing with MAX MSP here and I have a guy working on his own time with DSP for "concert applications" (read car computer)


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

I HATE WINDOWS SOMETIMES!

bloody software. 

Anyway... the Phase 26 won't run ASIO. But that's OK, theoretically, because ASIO4ALL should do it anyway... then the new version of WinAMP I have to have to run the wrapper for Allocator won't work either, crashing every time I start it. Oops.

So, allocator looks great, Winamp is still pants and I'm deinstalling winamp and I'll try Foobar2000 with the VST wrapper there and see what happens. Just a big **** that this is lots and lots of software 

and it always takes forever to download and install.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

...

Foobar2000 
Virtual Audio Cable
ASIO4ALL
Allocator

So; VAC set as output in Foobar. As Available in ASIO4ALL; then the input as ASIO4ALL in Allocator. The outputs set correctly in Allocator.. I have no idea if this works, because I simply haven't tested the outputs. Will try that later tonight.

Bret


----------

